# Apache Pier Fishing Report?



## ab431 (Jun 7, 2007)

Is anyone fishing Apache Pier in N. Myrtle Beach? Thinking about heading up there to mess around, just wondering what it was like. Also what's the fee? Thanks. -A


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I know that cherry grove has been doing pretty good so apachie shouldnt be doing all that bad either.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

heard they caught a couple kings.....7$ to fish....15$ to king:fishing:


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Last report I got was 5 Kings on Thursday, some real nice Spanish. They had a Tarpon on the other day and lost it. And several hook ups on Kings that pulled the hooks. And allot of Blues, one good size and a good mix of others.


Brent


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Spanish ... cool  Hey, do they run all summer or are they like their northern cousins ... i.e. - they disappear when the water gets real warm


----------

